# Heterometrus swammerdami???



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

I know this a tad stupid ¬.¬ but at the BTS show I bought a scorpion and in my excitement I forgot to remember what species it was :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: I know right who would do that lol If it was a T it wouldnt be a huge dilemma but im not familiar with scorpions and this is my first one, but I definately remember everything the guy told me which was that its a female n it gets as big if not bigger then an emperor scorpion but its more aggressive and it gets around an inch or something bigger then it is now (see pic) 
so after a bit of research the closest description Iv found is the heterometrus swammerdami and it looks exactly like the pics of this species, but then I saw the price these things go for :gasp: n im thinking did I grab a bargain getting it for £16 loool it was the last one too
aaanyways cutting to the point can anyone clarify with the pic that it is what I think it is or if not could tell me what it could possibly be? I thought maybe it could be the spinifer sp. but it look much more brown..


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's an indian Heterometrus spp. I can tell you that .... and I would have thought it most probably is a swammie.
-P


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

the claws look granulated enough to be swammerdami, i'll say that much!

nice big monsters they are!!!

the price has come down alot with the success of captive breeding 
my girlfriend has two young ones, but sadly i don't have any myself.
gotta say, the young ones are already a respectable size...they'll be huge when they mature


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

corpselight said:


> the claws look granulated enough to be swammerdami, i'll say that much!
> 
> nice big monsters they are!!!
> 
> ...


 
James, I remember when I first aquired a 1.1 adult pair of these a while back and they were practically unseen in the UK hobby, now they seem to be pretty widespread and very easily available to get hold of.

Either people are making concerted effort to breed them, or they are being imported in mass numbers.... I imagine it's the latter.
-P


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Could it be a spinifer? I know nothing about scorps, just interested :blush:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes that is a Swammerdami you have there and these are getting cheaper they can be picked up for 15 quid now and there is certainly an influx of them in the UK now


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

are you sure it's a het?
looks like a P. cavimanus :/


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

definatley Heterometrus.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

can you get a pic of the claw zelda?
thanks

oh yeah.. i see the diff in the tail, pandinus have round tails, there is ridges on that het


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!!!!!! :2thumb: Im glad I guessed right cause after reading about H. swammmerdami they seem like my perfect scorp hehe except the defensiveness on them is horrendous :gasp: Im scared to even open the lid to give it a cricket lol taking those piks were no easy feat for me.. the hiss on these things would make you think I had a cobra lying around in my room :lol2: but still Im getting use to him n iv grown fond already :flrt::flrt:


----------

